# 1953 Hercules Coronation model



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Sep 18, 2020)

Hello, I recently acquired what I believe to be a 1953 Hercules coronation model 3 speed Tourist and Im looking to sell some of the parts but I have some questions about what it is I have.


----------



## usarnie1 (Sep 19, 2020)

I consider myself an expert on the 1953 Hercules Queen Elizabeth II Coronation Celebration Bicycles, as I own three of them! The first bit of information that I will share with you is: Hercules made three different models of this bicycle. They are the Tourist, The Royal Prince and the Windsor. They all look the same except for the head badge and the chain guard decal. The bicycles were available in either black or Maroon and all have cream colored spikes on both the top and diagonal frame tubes. Additionally, all of the QEII bikes have a special decal on the seats down tube, that consists of five different colored chevrons, that represent the five living monarchs of Great Britain at that time, followed by two Falcons in flight below and above the chevrons and a scripted Hercules at the center of the decal. All of the QEII bicycles have this decal! Currently, there are no reproductions available of this decal! However, there are reproductions available for each of the three different Hercules bicycle chain guard decals. Additionally, all the 1953 Hercules bicycles have both the B type 3 three speed rear hub and the Hercumatic 3 speed shifter. Aside from the above, there were several accessory options available with this bike. A Midland rear carrying rack, a Miller generator light set, a handlebar bell, a Brooks leather saddle, a Hercules stamped kick stand, Hercules stamped pedals and different style handgrips.

The below reproduction chain guard sticker is available at Redbubble.com


----------



## slowride (Sep 19, 2020)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Hello, I recently acquired what I believe to be a 1953 Hercules coronation model 3 speed Tourist and Im looking to sell some of the parts but I have some questions about what it is I have.



Frankly speaking you’re wasting your time parting the bike out if it’s complete and  repairable. It is well built but is not a high value bike nor are the components.  Put it up for sale in one piece if you have no use for it yourself.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Sep 20, 2020)

Thanks for the replies.unfortunately the bike came to me in pieces, the forks are bent, missing original rear wheel and shifter, the seat is smoked, The handle bars and grips also seem to be later. It is definitely the coronation model that has crown head badge and the chevrons on seat post. It has both sets of breaks and levers,stem seat post ,seat 11 spring frame,the  bike frame is in good shape. Other wise i agree with slowride there is nothing more i would enjoy then putting s little British class with my band of american bikes. I don't have time or resources to get this one back to a rideable bike. And I'm sorry no pics yet I'm working on those Im quite inept when it comes to technology I'm kind of  standing on the information super highway with my thumb out Haha. Thank you for the feed back and look forward to getting great info in the future. If anyone can use these parts I would like to get them to someone who can use them.


----------



## usarnie1 (Sep 20, 2020)

I am always looking for parts that look better than the parts on my three Hercules QEII bicycles.  I will be anciously awaiting to see your photographs of the usuable parts that are on your bike.

If your bike does not have the two falcons in flight or the scripted Hercules between the two falcons, it may not be a QEII coronation celebration bike!  As Hercules continued to make all three of their models from 1954 to 1958 and these bikes have the chevrons and are not QEII Coronation Celebration Bikes!  However, many of the parts from these latter Hercules bikes are compatable with the 1953 QEII bikes.  Such as the painted brass head badge, both caliper brakes and their hand controls, the chrome fork top cover, the earlier chain guard that has the rear portion of it formed partially around the rear sprocket, both fenders, The front chain sproket that has Hercules spelled out on it, The front headlight bracket that may have a large H cut out in it, The Hercules label that may have been on the rear of the seat and many of the accessories that I mentioned on my previous reply.  It is unfortunate that you do not have the original rear wheel, as the B type 3 Hercules hub would have been on the rear wheel, if it was a QEII bike!




1953 Hercules QEII Coronation Celebration Decal


----------



## usarnie1 (Oct 10, 2020)

Coasterbrakejunkie1969 sent me some photos of his Hercules Tourist parts bicycle and even though it is in rough shape and incomplete, I was able to determine that it originally was a 1953 Hercules Tourist QEII Coronation Celebration bicycle.


----------



## Gilbert13234 (Oct 19, 2020)

usarnie1 said:


> I consider myself an expert on the 1953 Hercules Queen Elizabeth II Coronation Celebration Bicycles, as I own three of them! The first bit of information that I will share with you is: Hercules made three different models of this bicycle. They are the Tourist, The Royal Prince and the Windsor. They all look the same except for the head badge and the chain guard decal. The bicycles were available in either black or Maroon and all have cream colored spikes on both the top and diagonal frame tubes. Additionally, all of the QEII bikes have a special decal on the seats down tube, that consists of five different colored chevrons, that represent the five living monarchs of Great Britain at that time, followed by two Falcons in flight below and above the chevrons and a scripted Hercules at the center of the decal. All of the QEII bicycles have this decal! Currently, there are no reproductions available of this decal! However, there are reproductions available for each of the three different Hercules bicycle chain guard decals. Additionally, all the 1953 Hercules bicycles have both the B type 3 three speed rear hub and the Hercumatic 3 speed shifter. Aside from the above, there were several accessory options available with this bike. A Midland rear carrying rack, a Miller generator light set, a handlebar bell, a Brooks leather saddle, a Hercules stamped kick stand, Hercules stamped pedals and different style handgrips.
> 
> The below reproduction chain guard sticker is available at Redbubble.com
> View attachment 1269850



What happened to your green female bike “the Rolfe”?


----------



## usarnie1 (Oct 21, 2020)

Gilbert13234 said:


> What happened to your green female bike “the Rolfe”?



My 1952 Rolfe step thru was a nice collectable bike.  However, I can not keep them all and I sold it to another collector.


----------



## Gilbert13234 (Nov 8, 2020)

usarnie1 said:


> My 1952 Rolfe step thru was a nice collectable bike.  However, I can not keep them all and I sold it to another collector.
> 
> View attachment 1288161



I ended up purchasing it from that collector I believe because it looks like that same exact bike but without the basket


----------



## usarnie1 (Nov 9, 2020)

Gilbert13234 said:


> I ended up purchasing it from that collector I believe because it looks like that same exact bike but without the basket
> 
> View attachment 1298236



Yes, that is my old bike!  I can tell because I used a hot melt glue gun to glue in the cane tips on the rear suporting kick stand!  I also kept the wicker basket, tool pouch and the rear mounted book rack.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 10, 2020)

Arnie, I did not forget about you


----------



## usarnie1 (Nov 11, 2020)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Arnie, I did not forget about you



Hi Paul,

I am looking forward to acquiring the majority of the parts from your Hercules Tourist parts bike.


----------



## usarnie1 (Nov 25, 2020)

usarnie1 said:


> Hi Paul,
> 
> I am looking forward to acquiring the majority of the parts from your Hercules Tourist parts bike.



I am happy to say, that I was able to purchase Paul's 1953 Hercules Tourist parts bicycle.  Asside from the damaged front fork, the remainder of the bike appears to be in excellent condition.  I have all the necessary parts to put the bike back to its' original condition.  I will post photos of my work as I am able to complete each step of the work.


----------



## usarnie1 (Dec 12, 2020)

My completed work is going very slowly, as I am receiving chemotherapy treatments once a week to help me with the shrinkage of my metastiside tummers.  

In any event, today I was able to replace the left crank arm on my Hercules Windsor bicycle with an original Hercules crank arm, as the bike originally came to me with an in-correct Raleigh left crank arm.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 12, 2020)

Keep it up Arnie, looking forward to seeing your projects


----------



## 3-speeder (Dec 14, 2020)

Hoping for best recovery and health. Glad you are getting to do the bike work. I know it makes me happy even in little doses.


----------



## usarnie1 (Dec 18, 2020)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Keep it up Arnie, looking forward to seeing your projects





usarnie1 said:


> I am happy to say, that I was able to purchase Paul's 1953 Hercules Tourist parts bicycle.  Asside from the damaged front fork, the remainder of the bike appears to be in excellent condition.  I have all the necessary parts to put the bike back to its' original condition.  I will post photos of my work as I am able to complete each step of the work.


----------



## usarnie1 (Dec 18, 2020)

I am happy to report, that I was able to find on e-bay and purchase this diamond in the rough, 1953 Herumatic B type 3 rear 3 speed hub.  Everything within the hub is in good condition except for the bearings, which I will replace with new bearings and fresh new marine grease.  I will be lacing this hub up to a Dunlop 40 hole EA3 rear rim, with new spokes.

This 1953 Hercumatic 3 speed hub is in super clean condition. The completed rear wheel will look like new once mounted on the bike.


----------



## usarnie1 (Dec 28, 2020)

usarnie1 said:


> I am happy to report, that I was able to find on e-bay and purchase this diamond in the rough, 1953 Herumatic B type 3 rear 3 speed hub.  Everything within the hub is in good condition except for the bearings, which I will replace with new bearings and fresh new marine grease.  I will be lacing this hub up to a Dunlop 40 hole EA3 rear rim, with new spokes.
> 
> This 1953 Hercumatic 3 speed hub is in super clean condition. The completed rear wheel will look like new once mounted on the bike.
> 
> View attachment 1322740



Today, I was able to locate and purchase a NOS Hercules mid 50s Front fork to replace the damaged fork that came with my Hercules Tourist Bicycle.  I will have to do a re-paint for it to blend in with the original paint scheme.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 28, 2020)

Nice job Arnie, good to see it coming together. Looking forward to seeing the paint job and that 3 speed hub is sweet. Happy holidays


----------



## usarnie1 (Jan 19, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Nice job Arnie, good to see it coming together. Looking forward to seeing the paint job and that 3 speed hub is sweet. Happy holidays



Yesterday, I received Paul's Hercules frame back from the restoration artist.  She did an outstanding job.  The Falcons' feathers are all showing and the gold scripted Hercules looks better than new!  I am very happy with the results!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 20, 2021)

Glad that you are using the frame I sent you. Good to know it went to the right place. Hope your feeling better keep the updates coming looking forward to seeing this one in your collection.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 12, 2021)

Hey Arnie how is the build going?


----------

